# Cycling



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have recently had a knee operation, so when I take juno(6months) out for her walk through the fields we walk to the fields and I push my bike then once we are in the fields I let her off and I start cycling only at a quick walking pace,Juno carries on as normal but likes to wait for me to get ahead and then run to catch up.

Could I be hurting her by doing this?she never gets tired on the walk.The bike is just for me to get some movement in my knee again not to go faster than normal.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Rob_078

At 6 months I would take it a little easy on her, and just make sure that she's dictating the pace of the race. As long as she has access to water every 15-20 minutes, and time to ingest it, she should be fine. Don't push it and you'll have a life long cycling partner.
I've cycled with my dogs for many years now, and it is a gas.


----------



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, I do let her dictate the pace but I can't keep up ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Rob_078 said:


> Thanks, I do let her dictate the pace but I can't keep up ;D



Wait'll she gets older.
One of mine used to love to swing out into the woods and then jump out in front of me at the last minute, sometimes he jumped right into me. 50 lbs of Vizsla in the chest!! 

A Mtn bike is the greates equalizer I know of to exercise a Vizsla. A person cannot outrun one.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/define-vizslas-running-large.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/rding-bikes-with-dogs-downtown.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/into-wild.html

Mountain Biking with Hungarian Pointers is very close to what they were breed to do. That is run ahead of hunters on horseback.

6 months is young and the running isn't such an issue as jumping and up and especially down hills at high speeds. Joints are still developing.

RBD


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Worth stating.

12 to 18 months is when you start running or cycling with your pup. As for now the best thing you can do is off lead walks in the woods or on lead walks in the towns.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Introduced to the bike and bike leash ASAP but no real distance covered, just made the boy aware of the front wheel... slowly bumped into him intentionally a few times and then took him for a spin a few minutes, low, low speed, just to make him aware of all the moving parts and the fact that the bike is not as forgiving if he is to take his attention away and decide to sniff... At a certain speed they actually don't go chasing after anything other than rabbits. 
At 9 months we were off leash biking and running freely, no pressure. By now, 22 months old, the boy has a real blast because knows things move faster... He enjoys moving fast, off-leash/on-leash...

One thing I learned about dogs is that they have the capacity to switch drive in less than a second. One second they can be as cool as a cucumber, next second they can give chase full tilt after a rabbit. They can switch back and forth instantly... Awesome creatures.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

To answer your question, I seriously doubt that riding along at a brisk walking pace will harm pup at all. Constant speed will. But if you are literally just cycling your legs to get your knee moving and are not making pup RUN the entire time, then it should be all OK. 

FWIW, Astro is just a little over 18 months and he has just had his first proper bike ride with me. Proper meaning that I pedalled along at about 25-30kph for the entire ride. I wouldn't extend distances or the speeds until pup is at least 18 months.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh biking with a V. I wanted so badly to do this with Riley. We tried it once and he was wigged out because we weren't on the side walk...he pulled me over 3 times. So needless to say I never did it again.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

I take Brodi mountain biking with me once a week he is 22 months old now also and he loves it, he will gently plod along in front of me on the climbs and then will try his best to keep up on the decents sprinting along side, he knows now to keep out the way and where is safe for him to run in relation to us on the bikes, he can easily do a 2 hour ride with me and the lads when go out with on a staurday. Biking with your V is one of the best ways to get out in the countyrside and exersise and bond together, we love it ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhmm,,,,,,, I'd like to ask a question, and I'll try not to offend anyone.

Why would you attach the dog to the bike? I put over 200,000 miles on a bike in my racing career and would not want something attached to that frame.I was a USCF Cat II cyclist and have spent 100's and 100's of hours with my dogs in the woods through the years, and none of them have been attached to the bike. 
I can see keeping the dog leashed until you are in a safe area, but after that, cut 'em loose. Put a bell, or electronic beeper on their collar and go for it. They will follow you,and chase you. 
If you're worried about recall, keep the check cord on them, and find some non technical open single track.

Kay92
it sounds like you just need to introduce the bike to Riley. Try to just straddle the top tube and play with him, maybe a game of fetch or something. This can be done in the kitchen, it doesn't take area.
When you move him outside, find a quiet place are and just sort of walk the bike around and peddle, but let him maintain his distance. Let him watch and observe. If you have a backyard big enough to peddle the bike around in, this is enough.
Get him used to the bike.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/roading-with-vizslas-on-bike.html

There is a right and wrong way to "road" a dog with a bike. Using a leash and collar is WRONG. But with the attachment I use on my mountain bike and the use of a good mushing harness, it is a great work out for conditioning.

My wife has one on her bike and she can take Chloe and I can take Bailey, or with the "Y", I can road them both.

On flat ground for the first couple miles I don't need to pedal. And if you have a couple males, that are competitive, you need to ride the brake. ;D

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/vizsla-dog-sitting-exchange.html

Hot asphalt isn't the best for the dog's feet but where we live we have miles of canal trails we can ride. There are many joggers that use the trail and there is not the off-lead option.

So done right biking with dog's attached work* only* with the right equipment. There is a safety clip that if the dog gets hung up it releases the dog from the attachment. This clip has come in play a couple times, but with the harness, no harm.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

RBD

I have to assume that I am very fortunate in that I have areas that don't require the leash 100% of the time. I have 1000's of acres I can cut the dogs loose in any day of the week within 3 miles of the house. Well, except for maybe Deer season.
I like your "roading system". I never knew that the Springer style attachment had a panic clip.
I hooked my males up to a wheeled dog sled once, that was a gas. Two strong males can really get one going. With the team of huskies that had been pulling it, it really flew.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that Ruby is turning 2 I am going to start biking with her. I was looking at the Walky Dog attachment for a bike. Has anyone used this? I haven't gotten the bike yet (hoping it is a Christmas present) but want to get Ruby started on it soon. My husband does taxes for a living so come January, we won't see much of him. Ruby loves going rollerblading with him and I don't rollerblade so I thought a bike would be a great option.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This thread has inspired me to try this out. Ruby, I ordered the walkydog. We'll see how it goes. I want to do it as a Christmas thing as well. 

I'll let you know in a less than a week how it goes.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Mountain biking is one of the reasons that I decided to get a V.... It's going to be hard waiting 18 months or so to finally get in some real trail riding, but I do plan to introduce my V at a young age and get him used to the bike and how to behave around it.

I thought I would share one of the videos that completely sold me on a V biking partner

*Amber the Downhill Vizsla*



This is another good one too from the same guy (just newer)
Amber vs. James


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We are lucky like Gunnr in that we have some great places to bike with Gracie off-leash. So fun! She turns 18 months on New Year's Day and I'm looking forward to ramping that up a bit. 8)

I did get a Walky Dog last year for our camping trips up to Acadia National Park, where dogs must be leashed on the carriage roads. It works great. We used it 2-3 times a week for ~45 minutes during first Gracie's heat cycle, too, to help take the edge off her pent-up energy. With that kind of use, her harness was chafing her a bit. 

I find the bike with the dog attached very unwieldy when I am not on the bike. But unless you, too, are managing an entourage of 3 kids on bikes (requiring you to stop frequently), it's probably not a big deal.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Amber is so awesome! I've had mountain bikers stop me in the woods and ask to meet my dog because of that video.

Unfortunately for Gracie, I don't bike like that guy! :-[


----------



## elmo.mama (Aug 8, 2011)

ditto on getting a v for bike rides...we wanted a dog who could keep up! definitely introduce them at a young age so they know the rules of the trail, but don't go balls to the wall. these guys will do anything to either stay out front or keep up. we started taking our v on super mellow rides when he was young. he's now 2 and LOVES bike rides. it never seizes to amaze me how much these dogs love to run. careful though, it's a double edge sword...the more you get them out, the more they want to go. after a summer of riding single track, it's been a happy winter hunkering at home for us (enter sarcastic font)


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Argh... I'm only at 7 months! I'm painfully jealous to see how much fun you have with your Vs on runs and bike rides!

He does gets plenty of offleash time; can't wait to start the run and bike rides!!! 18 months bring me to next fall!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Introduction to the bike starts now. Easier to deal with a 7 month old. No need to cover any significant ground. Do like me, just keep him in heel beside the bike. Make him aware of the front wheel's turning radius. I just went in circles for a while and let the dog loose off leash and heel beside the bike.

Btw, how about the treadmill? Great for when the weather turns nasty.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've only just started biking with mine. Astro turns two in January and Zsa Zsa will be three in April. They took to it immediately. Both trot happily along beside the bike without leads.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Update on my biking experience. 

I got my bike yesterday and setup the Walky Dog attachment. At first Ruby was a little nervous when I would pedal and then she got the hang of it quickly. We only went around the neighborhood and will build up to longer rides. So excited to go on rides with her.


----------

